# Fernwartung PC



## mitchih (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen PC im privaten Bereich fernzuwarten.

Folgende Situation ist vorhanden:

PC 1: Home PC bzw. Laptop OS: WIN XP SP2 
PC 2: Fest PC über WLAN  OS: Windows 2000

Nun soll es möglich sein von PC 1 auf PC 2 zuzugreifen. Er steht bei meiner FF und ich will für änderungen bzw. Kontrollen nicht jedesmal hinfahren.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an??
Ich habe PC Anywhere oder ist ein anderes Tool sinvoll??

Das Problem das ich sehe ist vermutlich das DHCP und die ständig wechselnde IP Adresse des Providers.

Wie kann mann so etwas lösen?? Sollte nach möglichkeit nichts kosten
öffentliche Gelder sparen 

Danke


----------



## Question_mark (15 Oktober 2008)

*Fernwartung*

Hallo,



			
				mitchih schrieb:
			
		

> Nun soll es möglich sein von PC 1 auf PC 2 zuzugreifen. Er steht bei meiner FF und ich will für änderungen bzw. Kontrollen nicht jedesmal hinfahren.



Dann guck mal hier : http://LogMeIn.de

Kostenlos und funktioniert bestens.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mst (15 Oktober 2008)

Schau dir das mal an:
http://www.teamviewer.com/de/index.aspx

Ist im Privaten Bereich Kostenloss.


----------



## McNugget (15 Oktober 2008)

Moin.

Das Problem der ständig wechselnden IP kann man mit Dyndns.org beheben.

Sollte das Netzwerk des zu erreichenden Rechners per TDSL-Business Anschluss im Internet angebunden sein, gibt es kostenlos bei der TCOM eine feste IP.

Als Fernsteuerungssoftware empfehle ich Ultra-VNC.
Ich schwöre auf das Progrämmchen. Es kann alles wichtige, Verschlüsselung, Dateitransfer.

Das beste ist aber der Java Viewer.

Der ermöglicht es, per ganz normalen Webbrowser von fast jedem PC der Welt (quasi Kiosk-Mode) mit Java auf Deinen Rechner zuzugreifen.

Die aktuellste Version findet man unter 

www.ultravnc.com

Keine Angst, die Installation lässt sich auch auf Deutsch umstellen.


Puh...

Endlich fragt mal jemand was aus meinem Gebiet. ;-)



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2008)

McNugget schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Das Problem der ständig wechselnden IP kann man mit Dyndns.org beheben.
> 
> ...


@ Mc Nugget
Du hast dich ja so gefreut, das jemand was aus dem PC Bereich fragt, dann erklär mir doch kurz wie das mit dyndns.org funktioniert 
Danke


----------



## McNugget (15 Oktober 2008)

Hmmm.. Ganz genau kann ich es nicht aufdröseln, aber Grundprinzip ist folgendes:
Du installierst auf Deinem PC in der Firma eine kleine Software, die sich mit den von Dir erstellten Accountdaten immer wieder automatisch bei DynDNS anmeldet. Durch diese Anmedlung weiss also DynDNS, dass User Mitchih aktuell z.B. IP 111.222.123.234 hat.
Dadurch kann eine von dir vergebene Adresse z.B. mitchih.dyndns.org auf die aktuelle dynaische IP, also in unserem Beispiel 111.222.123.234 umgeleitet werden.

Solltest Du einen Router (am besten Fritzbox) haben, kann es gut sein, dass bereits in der Bedienoberfläche des Routers ein DynDNS-Client oder ähnliches läuft. Diesen nur mit Deinen Accountdaten füttern und schon kannst Du Deinen Rechner immer per ultravnc unter der Adresse mitchih.dyndns.org erreichen.

Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass auf dem Router, wenn vorhanden, Port 5900 (Standardkonfiguration) auf die interne Netzwerk-IP Deines Zielrechners umgelenkt wird.

Alles klar?
Wenn nicht, fragen. Ich antworte gernem wo ich kann, und dafür frage ich selber auch immer gerne doofe Sachen. ;-)


War nur ein ganz kurzes Anreissen des Themas. Natürlich weiss ich nicht um die tatsächliche Konfiguration im Umfeld des zu erreichenden Rechners. Daher muss ich es eher allgemein halten.

McNugget


----------



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2008)

*Nat to Nat Addon*

Hallo,
ich denke das ich das Nat to Nat Adoon ebenfalls benötige da sich beide Rechner hinter einem Router "verstecken"

Leider kann ich das Addon nicht downloaden, der Link funktioniert nicht
Kann man das noch woanders bekommen oder ist es eh nicht erforderlich wenn ich die ports forwarde??

Ich muss noch klären ob sich der NW Admin bereiterklärt seine Konfig zu ändern, das könnte schwierig werden.

Am besten wäre es wenn ich am Router des Zielrechners nichts ändern müsste, da ich dort selber nichts ändern kann und darf


----------



## McNugget (15 Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, es wäre das beste, den Admin mit ins Boot zu holen. Sonst wird es eher schwierig. Ausserdem bist Du so evtl. arbeitsrechtlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Da wäre ich insgesamt vorsichtig, meinen Rechner aus der Firma heraus bereitzustellen.

Mit Nat-to Nat habe ich bisher noch nicht arbeiten müssen.

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2008)

McNugget schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wäre das beste, den Admin mit ins Boot zu holen. Sonst wird es eher schwierig. Ausserdem bist Du so evtl. arbeitsrechtlich auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Da wäre ich insgesamt vorsichtig, meinen Rechner aus der Firma heraus bereitzustellen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bebnötige das ganze PRIVAT bei der Feuerwehr.
Die ganze Anlage ist Privateigentum von Feuerwehrleuten. Daher haben wir rechtlich nichts zu befürchten.
Problem ist halt nur das der Router in einem benachbarten Privathaus steht und derjenige froh ist das sein Netz funktioniert. Wenn ich jetzt was geändert haben will springt er im Dreieck.


----------



## McNugget (15 Oktober 2008)

Ok... Es würde die Sache aber massiv vereinfachen, wenn man an den Router kommt.

Wenn der Router selber die Registrierung bei DynDNS (gibt auch viele andere Dienste) unterstützt, muss nur noch Port 5900 an Deinen rechner im WLAN (hier unbedingt drauf achten, dass immer die selbe IP zugeweisen wird) durchgereicht werden. Idealerweise auch Port 5800. Dann bist Du voll im Spiel.

Alles andere wird schwierig.

Wenn der eine Fritz-Box neuerer Generation hat, kann man sogar per Fernwartung DIREKT auf die Benutzeroberfläche der Box zugreifen.

Dann wird´s extrem cool.


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2008)

*Ich werd mal fragen*

Hallo,
Danke für die Infos,

ich werde mich mal an die entsprechende Person wenden und nachfragen. Ich selber habe einen SPeedport W700V der dieses meines Wissens nicht unterstüzt. Oder Irre ich mich??

Wenn ich genaueres über die Hardware weis oder noch fragen habe melde ich mich.


----------



## Nais (15 Oktober 2008)

> Schau dir das mal an:
> http://www.teamviewer.com/de/index.aspx
> 
> Ist im Privaten Bereich Kostenloss.


*ACK*

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, weil die ganzen NAT-, DynDNS und Portweiterleitungs-Probleme hier komplett umgangen werden. 
Beide Rechner benötigen nur eine Internetverbindung, d.h. die Einstellungen des Browsers werden übernommen und die Fernwartung über dessen Port (80) getunnelt. Es sind keine weiteren Netzwerkeinstellungen notwendig.
Nach Eingabe der User- und PIN - Daten steht die Remote- Verbindung.

Uwe


----------



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2008)

Nais schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, weil die ganzen NAT-, DynDNS und Portweiterleitungs-Probleme hier komplett umgangen werden.
> Beide Rechner benötigen nur eine Internetverbindung, d.h. die Einstellungen des Browsers werden übernommen und die Fernwartung über dessen Port (80) getunnelt. Es sind keine weiteren Netzwerkeinstellungen notwendig.
> ...


 
Kann das Tool auch Dateitranfer und Steuerung?? Außerdem muss ich ohne Bestätigung den Rechner bedienen können, also richtig Programme starten beenden etc...  Das heißt ich will den PC nicht nur sehen sondern auch vollständig in meiner "Gewalt" haben. Der Rechner steht immer alleine und es sitzt dort niemand der Ihn bedienen könnte.
mfg
Michael

P.S. besonders das tunneln hört sich interessant an!!!


----------



## Nais (15 Oktober 2008)

> Kann das Tool auch Dateitranfer und Steuerung?? Außerdem muss ich ohne Bestätigung den Rechner bedienen können, also richtig Programme starten beenden etc...


Fernwartung (Vollzugriff) geht auf alle Fälle, Dateitransfer per FTP. Für den völlig selbständigen Betrieb auf dem zu wartenden Rechner muss das Programm als Systemdienst eingestellt und ein festes Passwort vergeben werden.

Uwe


----------



## mitchih (15 Oktober 2008)

Nais schrieb:


> Fernwartung (Vollzugriff) geht auf alle Fälle, Dateitransfer per FTP. Für den völlig selbständigen Betrieb auf dem zu wartenden Rechner muss das Programm als Systemdienst eingestellt und ein festes Passwort vergeben werden.
> 
> Uwe


 

Wie geht das mit dem Systemdienst und mit dem festen Passwort??
Ist das dort beschrieben??


----------



## Nais (15 Oktober 2008)

...Extras-Optionen-Allgemein- dann Haken bei "Teamviewer mit Windows starten" setzen und ein festes Passwort vergeben.

Uwe


----------

